# Great new site !!!



## nelsonganz (Jul 7, 2009)

Great site!!


----------



## niko (Jul 14, 2009)

um, BULLSHIT!!


----------



## rottsnhell (Jul 14, 2009)

Pack it up and go somewhere else a-hole. Why dont you try this for your next name imadumfuk..


----------



## vrchards (Mar 24, 2010)

nelsonganz
This is really good site for the Steroid. Thanks.
Here I just wanted to know that Will a steroid injection in the spine today affect a CT Scan tomorrow?sorry I have not started a thread.Hope you will give reply to this.


----------

